# thinking about buying a 350z



## blue20051 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know a friend who is selling a 2003 350z. He does take very well care of it. The car is a 6sp and he has never had any problems with it. Every since i drove a 350z i fell in love with it. But im thinking about saving up alittle bit more and purchase a newer model? My question is, how reliable are the 2003 models?


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

tire feathering issues and some 3rd gear syncro issues, but that is only a few. 06s had an oil consumption issue. As long as 3rd gear doesn't grind....the 03 would be an excellent choice. I have an 03 myself and love it....

The only other problems they have are the drivers side seat motor tends to fail as well as the window motors. I have replaced both. Great performance for your money...let us know if you get it....I know this motor inside and out.


----------



## blue20051 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I see that your located in tx? Where abouts if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

Houston...home of SGP. If you buy a Z and want to mod it, this is the only place to go.


----------

